# Wo passt den sowas?



## 5Heiko12 (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed User,
eben habe ich doch tatsächlich gelesen, dass Deutschland ein Sparpaket von 80 Milliarden Euro beschlossen hat. Dieses bis 2014 geht. Für eventuelle Aggressionen meinerseits bitte ich jetzt schonmal zu entschuldigen. Aber ich finde das doch totaler Schwachsinn! Warum haben wir den, denn Griechen ein haufen Geld in den Rachen geworfen, wenn WIR alles ausbaden dürfen. Auch in der Vergangenheit hätten manche Aktionen nicht sein müssen. Wie, wieso haben wir den bitte Opel unterstützt. Auch wenn das jetzt feindselig klingt, aber ein Betrieb der sich nicht halten kann, muss sich ALLEIN gedanken machen wie sie den Karren aus dem dreck ziehn.

Ich habe die Verbre...r nicht gewählt, aber was können wir den dagegen tun? Denn immer hin, wie heißt es doch, WIR SIND DAS VOLK! Über reichlich beträge würde ich mich sehr freuen. Auch diskusionen sind erwünscht, nein sogar gefordert. Danke.

P.S: Wie kann man sich bemerkbar machen, ich hab da wenig bis gar keine Erfahrung?!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

5Heiko12


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2010)

Ich geh davon aus, das der Thread hier gleich zu ist....
Aaaaaaaaaaaaber:

Du kannst an den Bundestag schreiben, dich bei dem Abgeordneten deines Wahlkreises beschweren und dabei gleich fragen warum die Politiker ihre Diäten wieder erhöhen.
Du kannst einen Verein gründen, eine Demonstration anmelden und dann weiterschauen.

Aber ich verstehs auch nicht ganz, warum wir die 13 und 14. Monatsgehälter der Griechen zahlen, dort gegen Einsparungen auf die Straße gegangen wird und am Ende werden bei uns die Steuern erhöht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn wir den Griechen nicht helfen, geht die EU kaputt.
Die momentane Regierung finde ich momentan auch shice.
Über ein Stammtsichgespräch wirds wohl kaum rauslaufen.
Wenn man an den richtigen Ecken spart (Bundeswehr) ist das toll.
Genug meiner Meinung. Hier wird gleich zu sein, weil aus Erfahrung sich alle die Köppe zerhauen, wenns um sowas geht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juni 2010)

Wir müssen nicht nur wegen den Griechen sparen... wir haben auch schon alleine genug Fürze gelegt...


----------



## 5Heiko12 (7. Juni 2010)

Gegenfrage, ist die EU nicht schon ein Stück weit kaputt? ich sag ja nur mal Spanien, Portugal, Griechenland. Sollen WIR auch noch für die BEZAHLEN?


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn man an den richtigen Ecken spart (Bundeswehr) ist das toll.
> Genug meiner Meinung. Hier wird gleich zu sein, weil aus Erfahrung sich alle die Köppe zerhauen, wenns um sowas geht.



Tun sie aber leider nicht.
Natürlich wird schön das Elterngeld gekürzt.
Und das obwohl wir hier eigentlich etwas mehr Kinder bräuchten.


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

Also ich find man muss die letzten Jahrzehnte berücksichtigen, bevor man soetwas sagt.


----------



## 5Heiko12 (7. Juni 2010)

was willst du jetzt damit sagen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Juni 2010)

Wir köntnen heute noch Russland/USA gehören. Mit dem denken wären wir nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg, in der Stunde null verlassen worden und wären jämmerlich verendet.


----------



## Exitorz (7. Juni 2010)

Höhö. Ihr seid EU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 höhö


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt will ich hier jetzt nicht darüber diskutieren. Also ich als Nichtdeutscher. Aber die Deutschen haben im 2.WK sehr große Schäden angerichtet und die meisten kann man nicht mit Geld wiedergutmachen. Jetzt sagt ihr bestimmt " Das war vor mehr als 50 Jahren..blabla" oder "Das hat garnichts damit zu tun".
Aber ich finde das darf man nicht vergessen. 



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wir köntnen heute noch Russland/USA gehören. Mit dem denken wären wir nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg, in der Stunde null verlassen worden und wären jämmerlich verendet.



So in etwa.


----------



## 5Heiko12 (7. Juni 2010)

dann löscht doch den beitrag, wenn ihr nicht in der lage seid, über ein wichtiges thema zu diskutieren....


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

5Heiko12 schrieb:


> dann löscht doch den beitrag, wenn ihr nicht in der lage seid, über ein wichtiges thema zu diskutieren....



Ich bin in der Lage darüber zu diskutieren aber nicht mit so Leuten wie dir.
Du bist deiner festen Meinung und gut ist.


----------



## Exitorz (7. Juni 2010)

Sie diskutieren ja. Diskutieren -> Meinung sagen, und begründen

und nicht /sign


----------



## 5Heiko12 (7. Juni 2010)

ich bin der threat ersteller, das ist meine meinung und? wenn du mich eines besseren belehren kannst nur zu. genau aus diesem grund habe ich diesen threat erstellt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Du bist deiner festen Meinung und gut ist.



Genau deswegen werden solche politischen Diskussionen seit geraumer Zeit hier geschlossen.
Du kannst nur noch wenige mit Argumenten überzeugen und von ihrem Standpunkt mal etwas wegtreten.


----------



## Stancer (7. Juni 2010)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das wir den Griechen die 25Mrd nicht geschenkt haben....

Aber ich sehe schon : Die Bildzeitung erfüllt mal wieder vollends ihre Aufgabe als Volksaufhetzer Nr. 1


----------



## 5Heiko12 (7. Juni 2010)

Aber jetzt mal nur der neugierde halber. würdet ihr genauso denken wenn es nie eine solche vergangenheit von deutschland gegeben hätte?

http://magazine.web.de/de/themen/nachrichten/deutschland/10565788-Schwarz-Gelb-will-80-Milliarden-sparen.html

das sein nix bild und so...


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn es diese deutsche Geschichte nicht gäbe, gäbe es wahrscheinlich auch nicht das Europa dass wir heute kennen. 
Deutschland geht es relativ gut, warum sollte es dann nicht den Staaten helfen die auf Hilfe angewiesen sind?
Außerdem ist das Geld nicht verschenkt und für immer weg. Wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Stancer (7. Juni 2010)

Tja und was wäre die Alternative ? Griechen pleite gehen lassen ? Deutschland hatte auch schon vorher Kredite an Griechenland vergeben etc., bei einer Staatspleite wären diese futsch gewesen und allgemein hätte das uns sehr viel mehr gekostet.

Das mit den 80Mrd Euro Sparpaket ist nen richtiger Schritt. Aber dein Hauptargument, das dies falsch sei, war ja den Griechen zu helfen was halt einfach 2 verschiedene Baustellen sind. Die EU ist kein Thekenverein, in den man einfach so eintritt und macht was einem gerade passt. In der EU hat man enorme Verpflichtungen, man hat auch Rechte, aber halt auch Verpflichtungen. Wenn es die nicht gäbe, wäre die ganze EU absolut sinnlos, da dann eh nur jeder zu eigenem Vorteil dort drin ist und die EU verlässt sobald man Verpflichtungen nachkommen müsste.
Und nochmal : Die Griechenhilfe ist nicht geschenkt, auch wenn die Bild gerne behauptet, der Athener Fussballverein kauft sich davon irgendwelche Stars für die nächste Saison oder das wir den Griechen die Rente bezahlen. Interessanter finde ich da eher wie es sein kann, das eine Tageszeitung derart gegen ein Volk hetzen kann ohne dafür belangt zu werden !

Ich finde, das Sparpaket ist notwendig und die Sparpunkte sind für mich alle akzeptabel.


----------



## Damokles (7. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es nicht richtig, das man immer nur über "die Griechen" schimpft.
Gerade wir Deutschen, sollten uns mal an die Eigene Nase fassen. Wir sind nicht gerade sparsam!
Wenn jemand zufällig gestern Abend den Spiegel TV Bericht auf RTL gesehen hat, das Deutschland 
jährlich ca. 450 Millionen für die Gehälter von Kirchenbediensteten ausgibt....
Zusätzlich Kirchensteuer!
Da wird mir ganz schlecht!


----------



## 5Heiko12 (7. Juni 2010)

ja ok das stimmt ja alles, aber trotzdem. mir ist aufgefallen das hauptsächlich der ärmeren schicht das geld abgezockt, ne warte genommen wird. ich bin echt noch ein jungspund, darf es mir eigentlich gar nicht erlauben sowas von mir zu geben, aber wenn ich schau für welchen mist mir geld abgezogen wird und wie viel das ist. das ist ja schon einiges und jetzt soll es noch mehr werden. ich bitte euch wo soll das den hinführen?


----------



## Stancer (7. Juni 2010)

Ja das ist es ja. Das Sparpaket von 80Mrd ist für Deutschland gesehen gemessen an dessen BIP noch vergleichsweise gering. Aber wenn es nicht passiert steht man in ein paar Jahren dort wo die Griechen nun stehen. Hab nun keine Lust alles rauszusuchen, was die Griechen sparen wollen aber ich glaube die Proteste, die man dort gesehen hat wären harmlos zu dem was bei uns in Deutschland abgehen würde, wenn ein Staatsbankrott vor der Tür stehen würde und der Staat extreme Sparmaßnahmen ankündigen würde.

Die Sparmaßnahmen sind absolut vertretbar finde ich und schon lange überfällig.

Und du sagst ja selber du bist nochn Jungspund. Höre nicht so auf die Hetzmedien bzw. informier dich mal was Reiche so abdrücken müssen. Es ist wohl kein Zufall, das alle deutschen Superreichen nicht in Deutschland leben. Evtl. weil die so viel abegeben müssen ? Und meines wissens wurde die Reichensteuer vor kurzem sogar erhöht.
Leute mit einem Einkommen über 250.000&#8364; zahlen immer den Spitzensteuersatz (45%).
Willst du denen noch mehr "abknöpfen"? Wie weit soll das dann gehen ?

Der Neid der Armen bzw. Mittelschicht führt aber dazu das die sagen "denen tuts doch nicht weh".
Du hast sicher auch irgendwas, was für andere Luxus ist. Würdest du es toll finden, wenn man davon nun einfach was wegnimmt, weil die Leute sagen "tut dir ja nicht weh". Z.b. jeden Tag kommt einer an deinem Auto vorbei und zapft dir 1L Benzin ab, tut dir ja nicht weh.

Wenn man das so weiterspinnt landet man.... im Kommunismus. Reichtum und Besitz ist verboten und alle haben das gleiche.....


----------



## 5Heiko12 (7. Juni 2010)

naja ich glaub wäre ich nicht so ein geizer, schwabe halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, würde ich darüber auch anderst denken.


----------



## Ykon (7. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Leute mit einem Einkommen über 250.000€ zahlen immer den Spitzensteuersatz (45%).
> Willst du denen noch mehr "abknöpfen"? Wie weit soll das dann gehen ?



Stimmt, das würde wohl die Prinzipien eines "sozialistischen" Deutschlands überschreiten.


Zudem ist der Kommunismus wohl wirklich keine Alternative und wird auch nie eine sein. Nicht in dieser Zeit und nicht in den westlichen Regionen. :>

Man darf wohl ganz stark von einer Mehrwertsteuererhöhung ausgehen, denn diese spühlen echt mächtig Asche in die Staatskasse. Wie sich das auf die Konjunktur in Deutschland auswirken wird, kann man dann wohl gut in einem Jahr sehen. Aber man kann dann wohl stark von einem Negativtrend ausgehen, wenn alle so knitterich sind wie die Schwaben. *g*


----------



## Exitorz (7. Juni 2010)

Ich freue mich immer wieder wenn ich sehe dass es mir als Schweizer nicht ganz so beschissen geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Deutschland soll doch den Griechen nicht den Bürgerkrieg finanzieren


----------



## 5Heiko12 (7. Juni 2010)

los da müssen doch noch mehr eine meinung haben als 4-5 leute. gogo schreiben kostet ja (noch) nichts


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

Ich tu' ungern meine Meinung zu Sachen kund, von denen ich einfach nicht genug verstehe.


----------



## tonygt (7. Juni 2010)

Erstens ist es nicht so das wir den Griechen Geld geschenkt haben sondern wir haben ihnen ein Kredit gegeben und dieser muss eigentlich auch wieder mit Zinsen usw. zurückgezahlt werden also nix mit wir schenken den Griechen was damits denen gut geht. 
Zum anderen muss man auch bedenken was passiert wenn ein Statt Pleite geht ich kenn zwar nicht die genauen folgen einer Pleite von einem Staat aber man kann sich sicher sein das so eine Pleite gravierdende Folgenden für die Europa oder Weltweite Wirtschaft hätte.
Genau so verhält es sich mit Opel wenn die Regierung nicht an bestimmten stellen Unternehmen wie Opel gestärkt hätte zu überleben, mal abgesehen davon das sie von Opel bzw. von Gm derbst verarscht wurden, wäre es dazu gekommen das viele Leuten in Deutschland ihren Job verloren hätten dadurch müssten die Regierung dann auf einmal vielen Leuten Arbeitslosen Geld zahlen und die Regierung würde keine Steuern mehr von den Arbeitern bekommen und auch von der Firma dadurch würde dann die Regierung insgesamt mehr Verlust machen als wenn sie Unternehmen unterstützt.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Juni 2010)

Solln sie das Geld einfach nachdrucken.


----------



## Stancer (8. Juni 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Solln sie das Geld einfach nachdrucken.



Autsch.... meinst du das Ernst ?


Sowas nennt man Inflation, d.h. der Wert von Geld wird dadurch weniger !! Man kann sich das so vorstellen. Du hast heute 1000€ in der Hand und kannst dir damit heute 1000 Brote kaufen. Dann wirft der Staat etliches neues Geld in den Umlauf und der Wert des Geldes sinkt. Und am auf einmal kannst du dir von den 1000€ nur noch 500 Brote kaufen !!! Du hast Geld verloren, ohne das dein Geld weniger geworden ist !


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juni 2010)

Ich finds witzig wie hier unkontrolliert auf "die Griechen" eingeschossen wird. 
Bisher haben wir "den Griechen" nicht wirklich etwas gezahlt, wir haben nur Bürgschaften eingerichtet, damit "die Griechen" wieder Kredite bekommen, so dass "die Griechen" ihr wirtschaftliches und politisches System retten können. Das Geld ist nach Möglichkeit nicht verloren sondern einfach nur ausgeliehen.
So oder so ist es bekloppt, den Griechen oder der EU die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben. Nicht die EU hat 1,7 Billionen Euro Schulden angehäuft, sondern Deutschland. Und weil 1,7 Billionen Euro deutlich zu viel ist, müssen diese Schulden abgebaut werden.

Warum allerdings wieder an den Ärmsten und an den Bedürftigen im Land gespart wird, während die Reichen und Superreichen, die die Krise verursacht haben, sich weiterhin am Sack kraulen dürfen, versteht nur diese Marionettenregierugn der Atom- und Großindustrielobby allein.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juni 2010)

5Heiko12 schrieb:


> Aber ich finde das doch totaler Schwachsinn! Warum haben wir den, denn Griechen ein haufen Geld in den Rachen geworfen, wenn WIR alles ausbaden dürfen.




also vorweg sei erstmal gesagt, dass wir nicht das Sparpaket wegen Griechenland ins Leben gerufen haben,falls dies so erscheinen mag,sondern das ist das Ergebnis der Weltwirtschaftskrise,die wir gerade durchlebt haben und der hohen Schuldenbelastung in Deutschland...
klar tut es dazu immer weh wenn man sieht wofür Geld ausgegeben wird.in diesem Falle die Hilfe an Griechenland.aber so ist das nun mal in einer Gemeinschaft.man hilft einander.jetzt ist es gerade Griechenland udn vlt auch irgendwann Spanien und Portugal...aber vlt auch irgendwann Deutschland.udn dann wollen wir auch nicht das sich alle von uns abwenden und sagen:da müsst ihr alleine mit zurecht kommen...
genau wie du dich über staatliche Hilfe für Opel geärgert hast...seit es die Marktwirtschaft gibt wird darüber gestritten ob der Staat eingreifen soll oder nicht.ich glaub diese Frage werden wir hier in diesem Forum nicht klären können,aber überleg mal wieviele Mitarbeiter die bei Opel beschäftigt waren,bei einem Zusammenbruch arbeitslos geworden wären...udn wer bezahlt das dann?genau WIR.also zumindest die arbeitende Bevölkerung.irgendwann reichen die Beiträge für die Arbeitslosenversicherung nicht mehr aus um die Arbeitslosen zu finanzieren udn die müssen erhöht werden.sodass die arbeitende Bevölkerung weniger Geld in den Taschen hat.und das will auch keiner.von daher ist der Staat immer dabei eine Spagat zu machen zwischen Massenarbeitslosigkeit abfangen udn nicht eingreifen bei betrieblichen Krisen...ich denke bei Opel(inkl.Zulieferfirmen udn Verkaufshäuser) war es richtig vom Staat einzugreifen um nicht zusätzlich zehntausende neue Arbeitslose zu bekommen...
und auch das streichen der Mittel bei Arbeitslosen find ich bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt gerechtfertigt.denn es muss auch wieder ein Anreiz geschaffen werden sich Arbeit zu suchen.ich weiss das es schwierig ist ein Job zu bekommen,aber es kann nicht angehen das man teilweise besser fährt sich arbeitslos zu melden als beispielsweise ne 30 Std-Stelle anzunehmen.kommt oft genug vor das eine Familie schlechter lebt, in der ein Familienmitglied oder beide arbeitstätig sind, als eine komplett arbeitslose Familie...


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juni 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Solln sie das Geld einfach nachdrucken.




denk mal an Italien,die haben das in jüngster Vergangenheit praktiziert.udn was war das Ergebnis?vor dem Euro hast du für 3 DM ungefähr 1000 Lira bekommen.das Geld war einfach so wenig wert.udn wenn man noch mehr Geld gedruckt hätte wären es 10000 Lira für 3 DM gewesen
hatten wir in Deutschland übrigens auch mal.in dne Zwanzigern des letzten Jahrhunderts.da haben Angestellte ihren Lohn in Badewannenkörben abgeholt,weil da Lebensmittel wie Fleisch Hunderttausende Reichsmark wert waren


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Juni 2010)

Bedenklich finde ich allerings, dass man in der vergangenen Woche erst die Erhöhung der Diäten der Abgeordneten bewilligt hat. Ein bischen mehr Feingefühl hätte es auch getan...
Auf der einen Seite werden wieder Ausgaben in astronomischen Höhen bewilligt und auf der anderen Seite wird zur Sparsamkeit gemahnt. *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. Juni 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Bedenklich finde ich allerings, dass man in der vergangenen Woche erst die Erhöhung der Diäten der Abgeordneten bewilligt hat. Ein bischen mehr Feingefühl hätte es auch getan...
> Auf der einen Seite werden wieder Ausgaben in astronomischen Höhen bewilligt und auf der anderen Seite wird zur Sparsamkeit gemahnt. *Kopfschüttel*


Wunderts noch wen? Überall (gern aber zuerst bei denen die eh schon knapp dran sind) wird gekürzt, gestrichen, eingespart oder irgendwelche Phantasiesteuern raufgetrieben aber so´ne kleine Diätenerhöhung ist immer noch drin. Selbst wenn die Welt unterginge, die deutschen Abgeordneten würden sich in den letzten Tagen noch eine kleine Erhöhung gönnen. Haben sie sich das denn nicht auch MAL verdient? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit welcher schäbigen Ausrede Begründung sehen die eigentlich bei sich selbst keinerlei Einsparungspotential?


----------



## Davatar (8. Juni 2010)

Die Frage die ich mir die ganze Zeit über stelle ist, warum europa- und usaweit von sparen geredet wird. Klar müssen gewisse Einsparungen an sinnvollen Stellen getätigt werden, um Schulden zu begleichen. Aber war nicht bisher der Grundsatz "Gehts der Wirtschaft schlecht, muss der Staat investieren" das A und O aller Dinge? Wenn nicht der Staat investiert, wer dann?
Oder rede ich hier grad am Thema vorbei? Wenn ja, bitte aufklären ^^ 



shadow24 schrieb:


> denk mal an Italien,die haben das in jüngster Vergangenheit praktiziert.udn was war das Ergebnis?vor dem Euro hast du für 3 DM ungefähr 1000 Lira bekommen.das Geld war einfach so wenig wert.udn wenn man noch mehr Geld gedruckt hätte wären es 10000 Lira für 3 DM gewesen
> hatten wir in Deutschland übrigens auch mal.in dne Zwanzigern des letzten Jahrhunderts.da haben Angestellte ihren Lohn in Badewannenkörben abgeholt,weil da Lebensmittel wie Fleisch Hunderttausende Reichsmark wert waren


Sowas hier meinst Du:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich seh grad, das kann noch getoppt werden, von der 1-Billion-Mark-Note:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die Frage die ich mir die ganze Zeit über stelle ist, warum europa- und usaweit von sparen geredet wird. Klar müssen gewisse Einsparungen an sinnvollen Stellen getätigt werden, um Schulden zu begleichen. Aber war nicht bisher der Grundsatz "Gehts der Wirtschaft schlecht, muss der Staat investieren" das A und O aller Dinge? Wenn nicht der Staat investiert, wer dann?
> Oder rede ich hier grad am Thema vorbei? Wenn ja, bitte aufklären ^^


Den ersten Zahn muß ich Dir direkt ziehen. Wegen der Spardebatte haben sich die USA und Deutschland schwer in die Haare bekommen. Deutschland hält den Schuldenabbau für die wichtigste Aufgabe in der momentanen Situation, die USA sagen jedoch, dass zu rigides Sparen den wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung abwürgen könnte und nehmen deswegen riesige Schuldenberge in Kauf um die Wirtschaft zu fördern. 


Und der Bund investiert ja auch. Vornehmlich in Forschung, Bildung und Entwicklung und zwar zusätzlich 12 Mrd. Euro. 
Wichtig bei der momentanen Situation ist, dass der Bund an Stellen spart die nunmal den wenigsten Widerstand erwarten lassen. Beamte, der Öffentliche Dienst, Bundeswehr, Deutsche Bahn, Subventionen für den Luftverkehr usw.


----------



## Lily:) (8. Juni 2010)

Die meisten pikieren sich bei dem Sparpaket daran, dass bei ärmeren Menschen scheinbar größere Einschnitte zu erwarten sind als bei gut betuchten bzw. überhaupt Verdienenden.

Mir fällt auf, dass hier immer wieder das Beispiel "Elterngeld" fällt.
(Zur Info: Das Elterngeld für Arbeitslose fällt weg, während es bei Arbeitnehmern nur etwas gekürzt wird.)

Dieses ist allerdings völlig legitim.

Das Elterngeld ist dazu gedacht, arbeitnehmenden Elternteilen finanziell die Zeit zu überbrücken, damit sie in den ersten Monaten für ihr Kind da sein können, ohne Einbußen zu haben.
Für dieses eben und nichts anderes.
Das Arbeitslose dieses Geld auch bekamen, ist reine Nettigkeit gewesen.

Bei denen besteht der Bedarf nämlich nicht, da sie so oder so die Zeit haben, sich um ihre Kinder zu kümmern.

Meiner Meinung nach also eine völlig richtige Entscheidung!

Zum Allgemeinen: Dieses Sparpaket ist absolut nötig und machbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (8. Juni 2010)

Hilfe für die Griechen find ich ja schön und gut.. Die brauchen sie..
Aber trotzdem sind das imense Summen die Deutschland da hinbrettern darf/will..
Und die Griechen sag ich kommen aus der scheiße gar nimmer raus.. Ein fauleres Volk als die Griechen glaub ich gibts wirklich nicht..
Meine Opa ist Grieche, wohnt in Griechenland und ich war schon einige male drunten.
Wer nicht Wirtschaften kann, soll nicht wirtschaften, wenn die Bevölkerung sich dann streubt bin ich schonmal froh das se da wenigstens ihren Arsch hochbekommen.. Wer 15 jahre nen Tunnel durch EINEN Berg hackt, hat für mich keinerlei Anerkennung verdient und die große Hilfe erst recht net..


----------



## Ykon (8. Juni 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> Zum Allgemeinen: Dieses Sparpaket ist absolut nötig und machbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ob ein Sparpaket in dieser Situation wirklich schlau ist, kann man nicht sagen. Davatar und Noxiel haben dazu schon die ersten Argumente genannt.

Wenn man einen konjunkturelle Aufschwung haben möchte, sind solche Dinge wie Steuererhöhungen, Einsparungen bei den Sozialleistungen und das Abbauen von Arbeitsplätzen natürlich pures Gift für die Wirtschaft und Konjunktur im Allgemeinen. Quasi wäre das Sparpaket kontraproduktiv und würde genau das Gegenteil verursachen. Aber solche Prognosen darf man ja eigentlich nicht stellen. :>

Das Fatale an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass alles auf einmal kommt. 
Wieso nicht nach und nach sparen, um zu sehen wie sich das alles auf den Wirtschaftsmarkt auswirkt?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juni 2010)

Und bis das Geld da ist, ist Griechenland schon längst im Bürger Krieg versunken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juni 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Ein fauleres Volk als die Griechen glaub ich gibts wirklich nicht..
> Meine Opa ist Grieche, wohnt in Griechenland und ich war schon einige male drunten.Wer 15 jahre nen Tunnel durch EINEN Berg hackt, hat für mich keinerlei Anerkennung verdient und die große Hilfe erst recht net..




Ach und das macht dich zum Griechenland Experten? Weil dein Großvater Grieche ist und du selbst schon unten warst?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit solchen Verallgemeinerungen wirft nur die BILD um sich und zwar um in den niederen Bereichen der sozialen Käuferschicht zu fischen. Reißerische Einzeiler bringen mehr Auflage, haben mit der Wahrheit aber absolut nichts zu tun.


Und wenn du meinst 15 Jahre für einen Berg zu brauchen sei Verschwendung von Staatsmitteln, dann sieh dich mal ein bisschen auf den Seiten vom  Bundesrechnungshof um.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juni 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Wenn man einen konjunkturelle Aufschwung haben möchte



ich glaub das Problem ist, das die keinen konjunturellen Aufschwung damit erreichen wollen,sondern mit dem Sparpaket den weiteren konjunkturellen Absturz aufhalten möchten


----------



## Lily:) (8. Juni 2010)

Ob es fruchtet, wird man eh erst nach einigen Jahren beurteilen können.

Die Bundesregierung scheint in dem Sparpaket das geringste Risiko zu sehen- sie haben dadurch evtl frühere Erfolge, die "fassbar" sind.

Wer kann schon sagen, ob es nicht unvorhersehbare Wechselwirkungen gibt, wenn sie ihre Sparpläne schrittweise durchführen.
Hm, mal anders herum betrachtet, können diese Wechselwirkungen natürlich auch beim jetzigen Paukenschlag geschehen.

*grübel*
...wahrscheinlich verstehe ich nicht genug davon, um so etwas beurteilen zu können. Nein, falsch gesagt: Ich verstehe garantiert nicht genug davon :-D


----------



## Ykon (8. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich glaub das Problem ist, das die keinen konjunturellen Aufschwung damit erreichen wollen,sondern mit dem Sparpaket den weiteren konjunkturellen Absturz aufhalten möchten



Ja, und um den Abschwung aufzuhalten braucht man einen Aufschwung. 
Ebenfalls stellt sich da ja wieder die Frage, ob das Sparpaket den Abschwung aufhalten würde. Mehr Geld in der Staatskasse bedeutet nicht gleich, dass es einen Aufschwung gibt.

Aber ich kann mich da nur Lily anschließen, denn das sind alle nur Vermutungen. Kein Mensch auf dieser Welt kann genaue Prognosen zum Verlauf der Konjunktur abgeben. Den Verlauf kann man leider erst erkennen, wenn man ihn hinter sich hat.


----------



## Stancer (8. Juni 2010)

Heute konnte man schonmal nen Vorgeschmack davon lesen was nun in den nächsten Wochen kommen wird. Nämlich das sich Opposition, Gewerkschaften und Verbände für Proteste vorbereiten !

Kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, wie jeder hier im Land gemeckert hat, das die Griechen gegen die Sparmaßnahmen protestieren !

Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.... denke wird die nächsten Wochen wieder ordentlich Kampagne gegen die Maßnahmen gemacht und am Ende werden die Sparmaßnahmen wieder beschnitten, so das sie nur noch einen Tropfen auf den heissen Stein sind. Und in 10 Jahren, wenn Deutschland dann am Abgrund steht meckern alle, wieso früher nichts unternommen wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juni 2010)

Wer ist denn hier im Thread bitte auf die komische Idee gekommen, dass das Sparpaket und die Griechenlandhilfe was miteinander zutun haben???

Es handelt sich dabei um die Umsetzung der in 2009 (und somit vor dem Musakka Disaster) beschlossen Grundgesetzänderung, genannt "Schuldenbremse."

Wenns genauer interessiert, der Wiki-Link:

Schuldenbremse


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wer ist denn hier im Thread bitte auf die komische Idee gekommen, dass das Sparpaket und die Griechenlandhilfe was miteinander zutun haben???




ich weiss es,ich weiss es...der 5Heiko12 wars...

aber wenn ich dein link so lese fällt mir gleich der allererste Abschnitt auf, welches das Sparpaket eigentlich zum kippen hätte bringen müssen:

Als Schuldenbremse wird in Deutschland eine Regelung bezeichnet, die die Föderalismuskommission Anfang 2009 beschlossen hat. Nach dieser Regelung soll die strukturelle, also nicht konjunkturbedingte Nettokreditaufnahme des Bundes maximal 0,35 Prozent des Bruttoinlandsproduktes betragen. Ausnahmen sind bei Naturkatastrophen *oder schweren **Rezessionen** gestattet.

*hab dazu mal die Stelle schwarz gemarkert...also wenn wir nicht in einer schweren Rezession stehen dann weiss ich auch nicht...


----------



## Tic0 (9. Juni 2010)

Naja, da bin ich mal gespannt, was dann letztendlich dabei rauskommt, bei dem Sparpaket.
Ich hoffe ja mal, das nicht nur dafür gespart wird, um den behinderten Afghanistankrieg noch weitere
10 Jahre durchführen zu können.


----------



## Kurator (9. Juni 2010)

Etwas finde ich immer komisch an diesen Gesprächen. Es will nie jemand eine Steuererhöhung. Gerne genommen werden aber neue Strassen, bessere Schulen, ein besseres Sozial- und Gesundheitswesen, etc... Dies ist nun einmal in keinster Weise über tiefere Steueren finanzierbar. Am besten ihr schaut euch so ein Thema einmal aus der Geschichtsperspektive aus an. Da sieht man nämlich eine sehr spannende Entwicklung.
Die meisten Sozialsstaaten sind in einer Nachkriegszeit entstanden. Sie wurden von Menschen aufgebaut, welche wussten was Arbeiten heisst, Menschen welche wussten, dass es nur gemeinsam möglich war, den Staat auf zu bauen. In einer solchen Zeit funktioniert der Sozialstaat auch erstaunlich gut. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil eine gute Arbeitsmoral vorhanden ist. Das Problem ist, dass die nächsten Generationen diese Moral nicht mitnehmen, da sie in einem Sozialstaat aufwachsen und sich gewohnt sind, dass für sie gezahlt wird. Der Gedanke der Solidarität kommt langsam abhanden und der Sozialsstaat ist nicht mehr finanzierbar. Auf dauer ist es dann für den Staat und somit auch für die Bevölkerung besser, auch wenn darunter einige ledien müssen, wenn gespart wird und zum Teil auch Leistungen gekürtzt werden. Dadurch kann durch den Leidensdruck wieder ein Solidaritätsgedanke entstehen, welcher hilft den Staat zu bauen.
Im eigentlichen spiegelt der Staat zu einem grossen Teil die Morals des Volkes wieder. Ein Volk das keine Steuern zahlen will, das sollte vom Staat auch keine Hilfe bekommen. Man kann nicht den Fünfer und das Brötchen haben. In einer Zeit, wo jeder sich selbst der nächste ist, ist es absolut logisch, dass die Gürtel enger geschnallt werden müssen. Da ansonsten eine Staatspleite ala Griechenland vor der Türe steht.

just my 2 Cents

Kurator


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juni 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> Etwas finde ich immer komisch an diesen Gesprächen. Es will nie jemand eine Steuererhöhung. Gerne genommen werden aber neue Strassen, bessere Schulen, ein besseres Sozial- und Gesundheitswesen, etc... Dies ist nun einmal in keinster Weise über tiefere Steueren finanzierbar. Am besten ihr schaut euch so ein Thema einmal aus der Geschichtsperspektive aus an. Da sieht man nämlich eine sehr spannende Entwicklung.
> Die meisten Sozialsstaaten sind in einer Nachkriegszeit entstanden. Sie wurden von Menschen aufgebaut, welche wussten was Arbeiten heisst, Menschen welche wussten, dass es nur gemeinsam möglich war, den Staat auf zu bauen. In einer solchen Zeit funktioniert der Sozialstaat auch erstaunlich gut. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil eine gute Arbeitsmoral vorhanden ist. Das Problem ist, dass die nächsten Generationen diese Moral nicht mitnehmen, da sie in einem Sozialstaat aufwachsen und sich gewohnt sind, dass für sie gezahlt wird. Der Gedanke der Solidarität kommt langsam abhanden und der Sozialsstaat ist nicht mehr finanzierbar. Auf dauer ist es dann für den Staat und somit auch für die Bevölkerung besser, auch wenn darunter einige ledien müssen, wenn gespart wird und zum Teil auch Leistungen gekürtzt werden. Dadurch kann durch den Leidensdruck wieder ein Solidaritätsgedanke entstehen, welcher hilft den Staat zu bauen.
> Im eigentlichen spiegelt der Staat zu einem grossen Teil die Morals des Volkes wieder. Ein Volk das keine Steuern zahlen will, das sollte vom Staat auch keine Hilfe bekommen. Man kann nicht den Fünfer und das Brötchen haben. In einer Zeit, wo jeder sich selbst der nächste ist, ist es absolut logisch, dass die Gürtel enger geschnallt werden müssen. Da ansonsten eine Staatspleite ala Griechenland vor der Türe steht.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir absolut recht.
Wobei man aber auch nicht vergessen darf, dass diejenigen, die die Steruergelder verwalten und ausgeben, in einer besonderen Verantwortung denjenigen gegenüber stehen, die das Geld aufgebracht haben.
Und wenn es an der Stelle schon harpert, ist die Sinnhaftigkeit von Steuern speziell jungen Menschen eher schwer zu vermitteln.


----------



## Stancer (9. Juni 2010)

Stimme Kurator auch vollkommen zu. Im Nachkriegsdeutschland hat das wunderbar funktioniert, da die meisten bereit waren etwas zu tun. Arbeitslosigkeit galt damals als eine "Schande".
Teile der heutigen Generation aber streben gezielt Arbeitslosigkeit an mit dem Gedanken, das der Sozialstaat sich schon um sie Sorgen wird. Das ist eine sich langsam drehende Schraube und irgendwann beginnt das Sozialsystem zu kippen bzw haben wir bereits erreicht.

Das soziale System ist heutzutage einfach überlastet. Es war niemals gedacht, das der Sozialstaat allein für 4-5Mio Arbeitslose aufkommen muss. Dazu kommen dann ja noch etwa 20mio Rentner, die auch versorgt werden müssen. Ausserdem wird Deutschland älter und leidet stark an Bevölkerungsrückgang, so das die Steuereinnahmen durch arbeitende Bevölkerung immer geringer werden, während die Kosten für das soziale System steigen !

Für Langzeitarbeitslose fehlt der Anreiz sich Arbeit zu suchen ! Mir kann niemand unter 30 Jahren erzählen, das er keine Arbeit findet, solange er keine Gebrechen oder so hat. Die meisten wollen aber ja nur in ihrem Traumjob arbeiten und lehnen alles andere ab. Hallo ? Wenn ich weder Schulabschluss noch Ausbildung habe, kann ich mir keine Arbeit aussuchen. Da nehme ich das was ich kriegen kann und wenn man halt dann im Park Müll aufsammeln muss... damit muss man sich zufrieden geben oder hätte in der Schule besser aufpassen sollen !


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juni 2010)

Kurator schrieb:


> klasse Text



danke Kurator,du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen...gerade in unserer heutigen schnellebigen und zum Teil abgestumpften Gesellschaft passt dein Text wunderbar...


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hab dazu mal die Stelle schwarz gemarkert...also wenn wir nicht in einer schweren Rezession stehen dann weiss ich auch nicht...



Wir sind per Definition in keiner Rezession mehr.


----------



## Martel (9. Juni 2010)

Nana, wir wollen doch nicht in die Axel Springer "Pleite Greichen" mentalität verfallen.

*Zu den Greichen:* Ertsmal ist es nur eine Bürgschaft, wobei keiner davon ausgeht das das Geld wiederkommt. Aber gut. Der Finazielle schaden der bei der nicht Hilfe entsstehen würde, würden diesen Betrag toppen.   Ergo: Pest oder Kolara ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie du es machst ist es scheiße.

Aber Global gesehen, war dies eine Mögliche Entscheidung. 



*Zu den Sparpaket:*   Das Deutschland überschuldet ist steht mal fest. Das es ein Sparpaket gibt, stand schon vor langer Zeit fest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also ist es jetzt nicht ganz neu. Intressant dabei, was viele nicht Wissen


*Warum wurde die höchste neu Verschuldung in der Geschichte der BRD beschlossen?
*
Na wer weiß das?


Die die das nun wussten, gut aufgepasst. 


Es wurde damals beschloßen das AB 2012 die Staatsverschuldung nicht mehr als  X *%*  überschreiten darf. Das Wichtige war dabei *%


Was macht man also?*  Dadurch das wir nun die höchste neu Staatsverschuldung haben, erreichen wir das Ziel 2012 weniger neu Verschuldung zu machen ( diese besagten % Zahlenwert weiß ich gerade nicht sicher ).

Ich weiß ein Widerspruch an sich, aber nicht in der Wirtschaft.


Angenommen:

Du machst jeden Monat  100 Euro Schulden,  von den 100 Euro brauchst du 15 Euro für WoW.   Also brauchst du 15% deiner Schulden nur zum WOW Spielen.

Jetzt sagt Dir jemand, das du ab 2011 nicht mehr *15% *deiner Schulden für WoW ausgeben darfst. Sondern nur noch 10 %?

Was machst du?
Privat Server, account Kündigen? 

Nein das sind keine Lösung, aber das % ist Göttlich.

*Du gehst zur Bank und erhöhst deine Schulden*.

Du nimmst sofort   150 Euro im Monat, 	das heißt obwohl du nur noch 10% deines Geldes ausgeben darfst kannst du weiter machen wie zuvor. 


15Euro. Alles ist im Lot. 





Genau so macht die Politik das, und dank der Deutschen Medien wie Axel Springer und Co. bekommt kein Schwein was davon mit. Oder besser nur der Teil der sich bei mehreren Quellen auch dadrüber Infomiert, da sowas weder in der tageschau noch sonst wo mal verständlich gemacht wird.




So Feierabend, sollte dort ein Fehler in der Rechnung sein ändere ich gleich das. Muss schon seit 5 Minuten auf der A3 sein grrr. 


Edit: noch schnell...



Was meint ihr welche Pleite Staat von uns Uboote gekauft hat? Im mehrfachen 10 Miilionen höhe?

Das riecht ganz stark nach payback, um die EU zu täuschen. Das Geld kommt z.T. jetzt schon wieder rein, und die börse beruhigt sich


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wir sind per Definition in keiner Rezession mehr.




wollte dir aufgrund vielfacher Expertenmeinungen und Prognosen für die Wirtschaft eigentlich widersprechen,aber möchte das jetzt doch bestätigen.mit diesem link:
http://www.pressemitteilungen-online.de/index.php/wirtschaftslage-deutschland-im-mai-2010/


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

Netter Erklärungsversuch Martel, jedoch *falsch*.

Die Schuldenbremse schreibt vor, dass die Neuverschuldung des Bundes ab 2016 0,35% des Bruttoinlandsproduktes nicht überschreiten darf. Das sind momentan ca. 8,½ Mrd. Euro. 

Um ein bisschen klugzuscheißen.
- Die Neuregelung ist am 1. August 2009 in Kraft getreten, nämlich mit Aufnahme in das GG. Die erstmalige Anwendung gilt jedoch für das Haushaltsjahr 2011.
 - Darüberhinaus darf der Bund im Zeitraum vom 1. Januar 2011 bis zum 31. Dezember 2015 von der Regelung abweichen, siehe 80 Mrd. Euro Nettokreditaufnahme.  



shadow24 schrieb:


> wollte dir aufgrund vielfacher Expertenmeinungen und Prognosen für die Wirtschaft eigentlich widersprechen,aber möchte das jetzt doch bestätigen.mit diesem link:
> http://www.pressemit...nd-im-mai-2010/


Na meine Hausaufgaben habe ich natürlich vorher gemacht. Ich war freilich schon auf den Seiten des Statistischen Bundesamtes und dem ifo Institut für Wirtschaftsforschung.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (9. Juni 2010)

Da hast du recht, aber soweit ich weiß dürfen sie nach 2011 nur einen bestimmten % Satz vom vor Jahr als neu Kredit nehmen um das Ziel bis 2016 zu schaffen. Ich Suche das Morgen mal raus.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2010)

Ich frage mich nur. Wenn Deutschland den EU Staaten hilft, wer hilft im Endeffekt dann Deutschland?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Juni 2010)

Wir müssen uns nicht helfen, wir müssen nur nicht untergehen, wenn es alle anderen tun!


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2010)

Deutschland muss aber als Staat von der EU dabei beitragen zu helfen. Nur wenn bald Spanien, Portugal dran ist. Muss dort geholfen werden, nur am Ende gibt es keine Laender mehr, die Deutschland helfen koennen. 

Die deutsche Mark einzufuehren, waere in dem Fall als Vorteil die staerkste Waehrungen zu haben, nur wer kauft dann in Deutschland ein? Keiner, weil es einfach zu teuer dann ist.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur. Wenn Deutschland den EU Staaten hilft, wer hilft im Endeffekt dann Deutschland?



Wenn Deutschland untergeht, dann geht die EU gleich mit. Und zwar nicht nach dem Motto: "Wir rappeln uns schon wieder auf". Ein Bankrott Deutschlands käme vermutlich der Auflösung der Europäischen Union gleich. 
Aber sowas passiert an einem kalten Tag in der Hölle. 


oder wie hat es Philippe Maystadt - Chef der Europäischen Investitionsbank gesagt: "Man kann alle retten - *außer* Frankreich und Deutschland"


----------



## The Paladin (9. Juni 2010)

Ich frage mich warum es einfach keine unterschiedlichen Steuern in Deutschland gibt.

z. B. Reiche zahlen eine höhere Steuer als Arme (ein höherer Prozentsatz)

Ärmere Leute (unter z. B. 1000 € Netto im Monat haben einen niedrigeren Prozentsatz bei der Steuer)

Ich kenne mich mit diesen Thema nicht so gut aus. Aber ich frahe euch, wer kennt sich da aus? (Außer Leute die eine höhere Bildung haben)

Ach ja, ich denke bis zu einen Aufstand ist es nicht mehr weit. Proteste sind immer erst der Anfang etwas größeren.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2010)

Reiche zahlen auch mehr. Aber wieso sollten sie das?

Wenn jemand arbeiten geht und sich wirklich anstrengt, verdient mehr. Aber warum dann mehr zahlen?

Die Leute die nicht arbeiten wollen, lieber zuhause rum haengen sollen weniger zahlen.


----------



## Ogil (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn es um Steuern geht, dann ist da ja die Einkommenssteuer gemeint. Da hat es in D. einen Eingangssteuersatz von 14% und einen Spitzensteuersatz von 42 bzw. 45%. Also bezahlt jemand mit einem hoeheren Einkommen auch mehr. 10s googlen machen schlauer als 3h Bildzeitungsberichte, wie ungerecht doch alles ist...

PS: Hier noch eine aktuelle Steuertabelle


----------



## Kurator (9. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Reiche zahlen auch mehr. Aber wieso sollten sie das?
> 
> Wenn jemand arbeiten geht und sich wirklich anstrengt, verdient mehr. Aber warum dann mehr zahlen?
> 
> Die Leute die nicht arbeiten wollen, lieber zuhause rum haengen sollen weniger zahlen.



Solange sie dann vom Staat kein Geld bekommen geht das in Ordnung. Ansonsten ist es genau das Denken, das am Ende den Staat in den Ruin treibt.
Bezüglich der Frage, wieso Deutschland, wir als Schweizer hängen da durch den Währungsfond auch mit drin, den Griechen helfen sollte. Muss man fast sagen, weil sie die Möglichkeit dazu haben. Auch hier geht es wieder um die achso geliebte Solidarität. Halt einfach auf einer grösseren Ebene. Ja, es ist kacke, wenn man dies tun muss. Zumal es zu einem grossen Teil selbstverschuldet ist. Bleibt die Hilfe nur dabei, Geld zu geben, dann ist es wie man so schön sagt ein Fail. Die Hilfe sollte darüber hinaus gehen. Dies dürfte sich jedoch als eher schwierig gestalten. Da ein Land politisch autonom in den meisten Dingen. In meinen Augen wäre das richtige Vorgehen. Finanzielle Hilfe leisten und beratend zur Seite stehen. Da das Disaster jedoch fast zu 100% selbstverursacht ist, folgt unweigerlich ein Auschluss aus der EU, solange, bis die gestellten Vorlagen erfüllt sind. Somit könnte man solidarisch handeln und zum anderen die EU schützen.
Wie ich finde, sollte auch bei politischen Fragen die Moral über der Politik/Wirtschaft stehen. Dies würde sicher nicht immer die einfachste oder billigste Lösung sein, aber halt die richtige. Bloss woher nimmt man die Moral, wenn die Werte Global am zerfallen sind? Daher liegt das Problem eigentlich Global eher im Denken der Menschen. Politik spiegelt zu einem Grossteil das Volk wieder. Heute geht es in der Politik meist um sich selbst. Das Volk muckt dann natürlich auf. Es nervt sich darüber, dass Politiker dasselbe tun, wie sie.
Weiter gefolgert führt das darauf hinaus, dass der Weg zur Lösung die Erziehung des Volkes ist. Erziehung ist leider nie einfach und sie tut häufig weh. Auf Lange sicht aber sicher die Beste Lösung. Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, wie man das Volk erziehen kann :-)

mfg Kurator


----------



## Erz1 (9. Juni 2010)

Zur Frage, warum wir es ausbaden müssen:
Ich habe eine Theorie - und ich glaube, ich spreche aus vielen Seelen - das einige immer noch daran hängen, was nun schon über 60 Jahre her ist.
Vielen kommt es noch so vor, dass Deutschland springen muss, weil es ja damals so Unheil über die Welt erbracht hat. So sieht man es jetzt, in Griechenland wird boykottiert - bei uns werden die Steuern erhöht plus Gelder für ärmere Leute werden gekürzt.
Der Angst davor, wieder zu werden wie früher in den Augen anderer Nationen, ist noch vielen Politikern eingebläut. So sieht man es auch heutzutage in den "Kriegen", offiziel heißt es, Deutschland würde sich nirgendswo aktiv betätigen, allerdings spätestens nach dem Kunduzvorfall war vielen klar, dass es nicht mehr so leicht ist. Nun muss folglich gehandelt werden im Sinne des Staates und des Rufes.


----------



## Kurator (9. Juni 2010)

In meinen Augen ist es eine Frechheit der Griechen zu Protestieren. Die Menschen, welche in Griechenland an der Spitze sitzen haben meist die selbe Mentalität, wie die Griechen selbst. Ja, sicherlich wird das Spaarpaket har. Aber was haben sie denn erwartet? Dass keine Massnahmen getroffen werden und sich die Probleme von selbst lösen? Dies ist genau dies, was die Situation soweit hat kommen lassen. Anstatt, dass alle geschlossen sagen: "Ok, wir habens verkackt! Lass uns dies jetzt gemeinsam durchstehen!" Hackt der eine auf dem anderen rum. Im eigentlichen ist es das sozialste, was Griechenland im Moment machen kann. Es ist sozialer, alle Leistungen zu kürzen und zu spaaren wo es nur geht, als der nächsten Generation einen bankrotten Staat zu überlassen, welcher droht in ein 3. Weltland ab zu rutschen. Den Politikern wird kurzsichtiges Handeln vorgeworfen. Das Volk ist da jedoch auch nicht besser.
Und zu Deutschland:
Verglichen mit dem Zustand nach dem 2. WK geht es euch ja jetzt noch SEHR gut. Damals habt ihr durch harte Arbeit die Kurve gekriegt und ein Land aus seinen Trümmern wieder aufgebaut. Es ist heute das wirtschaftlich stärkste Land in Europa. Damals hat niemand damit gerechnet, dass das so schnell geht. Mit der Einstellung, welche damals geherrscht hat, sind die heutigen Probleme ehrlich gesagt ein Klacks. Dies tönt jetzt vielleicht bagatellisierend. Aber mal ehrlich, die meisten Probleme sind doch eher der luxuriösen Art. Es geht meist nicht darum, dass die Kinder auf der Strasse verhunger oder dass das halbe Land an AIDS stirbt. Es geht auch nicht darum, dass die Bevölkerung von der Regierung gefoltert und verfolgt wird. Man muss sich an den meisten Orten keine Sorgen machen gleich erschossen zu werden, wenn man den "falschen" Glauben hat ;-)

mfg Kurator


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Juni 2010)

In Deutschland ist jeder Glaube willkommen, außer dem einen, und das mit gutem Grund.

Es stimmt schon, mit der richtigen Einstellung wären unsere Probleme leicht zu beseitigen. Aber Geld
ist garnicht unser Problem, das verkennen scheinbar alle. Wie soll ich den Satz jetzt erklären?

Wisst ihr was? Ich verschieb es auf Morgen.


----------



## Ogil (9. Juni 2010)

Man soll doch bitte auch nicht so tun, als waere D. das einzige Land, welches Griechenland hilft. Als wirtschaftlich staerkstes Land der Waehrungsgemeinschaft hat es den groessten Anteil - was nicht heisst, dass die anderen nix zahlen. Die jammern nur nicht so rum, wenn es durch dafuer aufzubringende Sparmassnahmen nur zum erneuern eines Jahreswagens reicht und das Cabrio der Frau dann wohl oder uebel noch ein weiteres Jahr gefahren werden muss...


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

Danke Ogil.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Danke Ogil.



Bitte.


----------



## Martel (10. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Zur Frage, warum wir es ausbaden müssen:
> Ich habe eine Theorie - und ich glaube, ich spreche aus vielen Seelen - das einige immer noch daran hängen, was nun schon über 60 Jahre her ist.
> Vielen kommt es noch so vor, dass Deutschland springen muss, weil es ja damals so Unheil über die Welt erbracht hat. So sieht man es jetzt, in Griechenland wird boykottiert - bei uns werden die Steuern erhöht plus Gelder für ärmere Leute werden gekürzt.
> Der Angst davor, wieder zu werden wie früher in den Augen anderer Nationen, ist noch vielen Politikern eingebläut. So sieht man es auch heutzutage in den "Kriegen", offiziel heißt es, Deutschland würde sich nirgendswo aktiv betätigen, allerdings spätestens nach dem Kunduzvorfall war vielen klar, dass es nicht mehr so leicht ist. Nun muss folglich gehandelt werden im Sinne des Staates und des Rufes.



Naja das mit dem Krieg hatte ich damals schon in einem Beitrag mal versuch dazu legen. Die Politiker dürfen nicht von Krieg reden. Da im Grundgesetz steht das z.B. Wahlen so lange ausgesetzt werden bis der Krieg vorbei ist.

Wollen wir eine Merkel die auch 16 Jahre ( like Kohl) wirken kann..... ich nicht.  Nichtmals Parteipolitisch gesprochen, bin eigentlich für alles offen was Meiner Meinung nach Sinn macht. Aber die Merkel ist so Glatt das Teflon schon wie ein Reibeisen wirkt. Und eine Konkrete Aussage und Richtung habe ich noch nicht von ihr gehört....

Wohin soll die Reise gehen?  Keine Ahnung, Hauptsache vorran. *ironie Off


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Juni 2010)

Warum die Leute hierzulande maulen ist doch aber auch irgendwie verständlich. Nehmen wir doch jemanden, der Ende 60 Anfang 70 geboren wurde. Die Eltern sind Arbeiter/ Mittelstand und haben seinerzeits die Bundesrepublik mit aufgebaut. Jahrelang ging es nur aufwärts. Arbeitssuche war kein Problem und es ging stetig bergauf. Jedes Jahr Lohnerhöhungen oder Stundenabbau, was auch immer. Es wurd halt besser. Papa sagt: "Wer hart arbeitet, dem geht es gut und es wird ihm gedankt."
Nun kommt der Knirps mit dieser Mentalität in die 80er, plötzlich geht es nicht mehr so bergauf...die 90er kommen und es ist nicht mal mehr gewiss, ob er seine Rente jemals ausbezahlt bekommt...2000 fragt er sich, warum es bei ihm nicht bergauf geht ? Er arbeitet hart und gut und dennoch gibt es nicht jedes Jahr eine Lohnerhöhung, im Gegenteil Sozialleistungen werden auch noch gestrichen. Das dann gezweifelt wird ist doch wohl logisch! 
Und ich red hier nicht von Leuten, die es sich dieses Jahr verkneifen einen neuen Jahreswagen zu bestellen oder die zweite Reise in diesem Jahr nicht machen.
Diese Klientel weiß nämlich, warum gespart werden muss. Ein Arbeiter /Angestellter mit einem normalen Einkommen, der sieht nur, in Griechenland bekommen die Beamten 70% ihres letzten Einkommen als Pension und hier gibts nichts und wir müssen auch noch sparen...
Das sich der ein oder andere fragt, warum man eventuell nicht Deutschland eine Hilfe zukommen lässt, ist dann wieder Stammtischniveau...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Und ich red hier nicht von Leuten, die es sich dieses Jahr verkneifen einen neuen Jahreswagen zu bestellen oder die zweite Reise in diesem Jahr nicht machen.
> Diese Klientel weiß nämlich, warum gespart werden muss. Ein Arbeiter /Angestellter mit einem normalen Einkommen, der sieht nur, in Griechenland bekommen die Beamten 70% ihres letzten Einkommen als Pension und hier gibts nichts und wir müssen auch noch sparen...




also deinen ersten Absatz fand ich richtig gut,aber der zweite ist etwas merkwürdig.
warun weiss nur DIESES Klientel warum gespart werden muss???und wieso überhaupt sparen?wenn dieses Klientel alle durchschaut dann müsste es gerade einen neuen Jahreswagen und eine zweite Reise bestellen um die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln,da sparen kontraproduktiv ist...
und wer ist ein Arbeiter/Angestellter mit NORMALEN Einkommen?


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Juni 2010)

Der 1. Satz des zweiten Absatzes bezog sich auf Ogil, als er schrieb, es würde nur gejammert, weil man sich keinen neuen Jahreswagen und / oder Cabrio für die Frau leisten könnte.
Und ein "normales " Einkommen: hier rede ich von Einnahmen, die ein Arbeiter / Angestellter heutzutage bekommt, sofern er nicht in einer höheren Position angestellt ist.
Es ist meiner Meinung nach einfacher an einem Zweitauto oder ähnlichem zu sparen, als an den alltäglichen/notwendigen  Dingen.
Wenn ich allerdings eh nur so über die Runden kommen und mir o. g. Sachen nur durch verstärktes Sparen leisten kann, fällt mir die Einsicht doch logischerweise etwas schwerer?!
Somit meine ich, dass Besserverdienende eher bereit sind zu sparen. 

Da ich weder zur einen noch zur anderen Fraktion gehöre, kann es sich natürlich auch ganz anders verhalten ^^ Aber so denk ich es mir halt.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Es ist meiner Meinung nach einfacher an einem Zweitauto oder ähnlichem zu sparen, als an den alltäglichen/notwendigen  Dingen.
> Wenn ich allerdings eh nur so über die Runden kommen und mir o. g. Sachen nur durch verstärktes Sparen leisten kann, fällt mir die Einsicht doch logischerweise etwas schwerer?!
> Somit meine ich, dass Besserverdienende eher bereit sind zu sparen.




ok,das ist logisch.für mich klang das mehr nach dem besseren Klientel welches vlt über eine höhere Schulbildung verfügt und Zusammenhänge besser durchschaut als ein Normalverdiener von der Hauptschule...besser wäre gewesen wenn du auch geschrieben hättest, wie du es jetzt ausgedrückt hast,sonst kann man es halt Missverstehen wenn du schreibst warum dieses Klientel WEISS warum gespart werden muss...


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Juni 2010)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es eher so, dass diejenigen die Geld haben es am wenigsten abgeben wollen, weil da auch eher zu sagen ist "Ich habe Hart dafür gearbeitet, damit ich da bin wo ich bin, warum sollte ich dann so viel abgeben?"


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es eher so, dass diejenigen die Geld haben es am wenigsten abgeben wollen, weil da auch eher zu sagen ist "Ich habe Hart dafür gearbeitet, damit ich da bin wo ich bin, warum sollte ich dann so viel abgeben?"




was ich auch irgendwo verstehen kann,denn wenn ich mich im Job voll einsetze und mehr verdiene,will ich auch was davon haben.viele arbeiten nur so viel wie nötig,gehen nachmittags nach Hause und schalten von der Arbeit komplett ab.andere sitzen bis abends an der Arbeit,arbeiten auch mal am Wochenende udn sind auch noch abends nach der arbeit teilweise erreichbar....für den Mehraufwand will derjenige natürlich auch die entsprechende Bezahlung ohne durch Mehrabgaben im Endeffekt genauso viel zu verdienen wie derjenige der jeden Tag um 15.30 sein PC ausknipst im Büro...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (10. Juni 2010)

Ja ähm mit den Spitzensteuersatz ist so ein Ding. Klar auf diesen Zettel schaut es so als, als würde der, der viel ARbeiten viel Verdienen und müsste die schweren Lasten tragen. Gut die Leute die in der Mittelschicht arbeiten, teilweise Handwerksbetriebe (die Besitzer und hohes Personal) zahlen gut drauf. Aber ab einen gewissen Betrag, kann man in Private Versicherungen einzahlen und fertig ist. Genau ab diesen Punkt, kommt man effektiv besser weg als der kleine Mann. Denn man hat mit dem Geld was man zur Verfügung hat, unglaublich viel Möglichkeiten Geld zu sparen und Geld anzulegen. Wer mehr hat, kann damit deutlich mehr Anfangen. 
Man kann ja Private Renten abschließen ob über Versicherungsmodelle etc. Wer kann das mit 1000 Euro die nach Steuer vielleicht noch 600Euro sind, wenn es gut kommt. Dann kommt die Wohnung ab mit vielleicht 300, noch die Altäglichen Dinge und bleiben am Ende vielleicht 100-200 Euro über zur Freien Verfügung und diese spart man zum Teil, für andere Dinge. Denn es bleibt nicht alles in Takt, man brauch mal mehr und mal weniger und man brauch Sicherheiten. Aber Anlegen oder Geschickt damit herum spielen kann man nicht, da der Aufwand nicht wirklich lohnt und man in einigen Branchen genug arbeit um die Ohren hat und von der Zeit genau so hart arbeitet, wie andere die aber deutlich mehr bekommen.

Die Hart IV Empfänger und Arbeitslosen, in ihren Dekadenten Hochburgen aus purem Gold, sind natürlich gern genommene Zielen. Denn die sitzen ja nur Zu Hause rum, warten darauf dass sie ihr Geld bekommen und lachen sich in die Faust, wenn sie Früh auf dem Weg zur WC oder von der Partei heim, diese ganzen Idioten zur Arbeit laufen sehen. Aber das Problem ist garnicht ihr Geld. Die bekommen viel gekürzt, was ein Problem ist. Vorallem für Familien. Ein Single lebt gut im Hartz IV, also besser als Billige Lohnarbeiter. Aber genau hier ist das Problem. Nicht der Hartz IV Empfänger bekommt zu viel, sondern viel mehr die anderen zu wenig. Das Familien in diesem Bereich eindeutig zu wenig haben, ist ein anderes Problem und das wird natürlich durch dieses tolle Pakett zerstört. Denn wird ihr Elterngeld genommen! Andere die bekommen dieses Mindeste auch ... obwohl sie mehr verdienen? Hier ist es auf einmal gerecht, dass jeder eine Art Bürgergeld bekommt von 300 Euro, egal wie viel er verdient? Meine gibt es nicht genug andere Posten wo wir was mit sparen können. Wir sind eine Soziale Marktwirtschaft und ein sozial Staat. Es sollte unser Ziel sein unsere Sozial Leistungen zu sichern. Das man Hartz IV eingeführt hat, ist nicht falsch. Die Umsetzung davon ist einfach nur unter aller Sau. Das man in diesem Land nicht mal Ansatzweise von Mindestlohn Sprechen will, aber spätrömische Dekadenz schreit.

Diese Sparklausur und das Ergebniss zeigt eindeutig, dass die an der Realität vorbei gehen. Diese Leute reden von der Transaktionsteuer, die in meinen Augen uns kleine genau so trifft, wie die großen. Denn wir zahlen diese ja dann auch. Warum hat man nicht wieder 14% für Hotels gemacht? Warum hat man nicht zu einem Teil bei Ökostrom gespart und zum anderen Teil bei Kohlekraft? Warum nur in Sozialen? Weil man dort viel Ausgaben hat und wo anders nicht?

Gerecht ist wenn jeder was zahlt. Die mit hohen Einkommen Leben in diesem Land sogar besser als in anderen EU Nachbarstaaten. Meine es gibt genug die sogar über 50% haben. Also Deutschland ist da noch sehr freundlich zu den Leuten mit guten Einkommen. Die mit mittleren und geringen Einkommen, die haben immer mehr verloren und immer mehr Leistungen wurden gekürzt. Aber Privatkassen kann man sich ja nicht leisten und die Zusatzpakette kosten oft viel Geld und sind nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei. 

Dazu ist das mit Griechenland ja etwas sehr witziges. Warum soll ich da nicht rein investieren? Meine die Griechen kaufe Deutsche Produkte, als kann man ihn doch etwas Geld geben. Wir nehmen es für vielleicht 4% und weniger und geben es ihn für 5% Zinsen. Ist fair finde ich und dazu kommt noch das die noch unsere Produkte kaufen, was unseren Markt freut. Wir sind Exportmeister und brauchen daher andere Länder, die Geld haben. Deutschland kann es sich nicht leisten, arme EU Mitgliedsstaaten zu haben. Deswegen empfinde ich die Steuerzahlung an die EU Mitglieder nicht so schlimm. Aber was ich schrecklicher finde sind diese Rating Argenturen und das Casino zocken. 
Denn bei Griechenland gibt es harte Regulierungen, was dieses Geld angeht. Brutalste Bedingungen und strenge Kontrollen. Bei den Banken? Wir haben die 400 Mrd gegeben und mehr, da gibt es nichts? Das ist doch eher etwas, was uns stören sollte. Nicht das Griechenland geld bekommt, sondern was die dafür machen müssen, um es zu bekommen und die Banken sagen einfach. "Wir haben keins, ihr Staaten habt dann ein Problem und damit müsst ihr uns Geld geben?" Macht mir mehr Angst, als dass wir ein EU Mitgliedsstaat Geld geben. Die Banken haben uns in dieses Probleme geführt, nicht Griechenland. Das es bestraft wird, für seine Lügen und Falschangaben ist was anderes. Das sollte man machen. Aber nicht die Griechenzahlungen als Steuerlast für die Bürger sehen und hinstellen und dabei vergessen, dass die Banken unseren Haushalt enorm geschadet haben. Mehr als uns Lieb ist.
Spanien will sparen und die Ratingfirmen werten es als schlecht, andere Länder machen noch mehr Schulden und es wird genau so schlecht angesehen, weil die Bald net mehr zahlen können? Ist das nicht auch etwas fraglich. Das eine Rating Firma, mehr macht über ein Land hat, als teilweise ein Politiker oder gar ein Präsident?


----------



## Ogil (10. Juni 2010)

Was hat der Spitzensteuersatz mit privaten Versicherungen zu tun? Klar kann man sich als besser Verdienender dazu entschliessen z.B. statt in die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung einzuzahlen eine private Krankenversicherung abzuschliessen. Deswegen zahlt man trotzdem seine Lohnsteuern. Nix mit "fertig ist". Steuern != Versicherungen.

Und es wird auch nicht nur bei Sozialleistungen gespart - wenn man sich die Sparplaene mal anschaut sieht man, dass grosse Summen auch an anderen Stellen eingespart bzw. eingenommen werden: Bundeswehr, Kernkraft, Mitarbeiter des Bundes, Oekosteuer, Bahn - so als Beispiele. Das Elterngeld wird auch niemandem "genommen" - es wird nur etwas weniger.

Was die Hilfe fuer Griechenland angeht: Da stimme ich Dir voellig zu.


----------



## Laxera (15. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also vorweg sei erstmal gesagt, dass wir nicht das Sparpaket wegen Griechenland ins Leben gerufen haben,falls dies so erscheinen mag,sondern das ist das Ergebnis der Weltwirtschaftskrise,die wir gerade durchlebt haben und der hohen Schuldenbelastung in Deutschland...
> klar tut es dazu immer weh wenn man sieht wofür Geld ausgegeben wird.in diesem Falle die Hilfe an Griechenland.aber so ist das nun mal in einer Gemeinschaft.man hilft einander.jetzt ist es gerade Griechenland udn vlt auch irgendwann Spanien und Portugal...aber vlt auch irgendwann Deutschland.udn dann wollen wir auch nicht das sich alle von uns abwenden und sagen:da müsst ihr alleine mit zurecht kommen...
> genau wie du dich über staatliche Hilfe für Opel geärgert hast...seit es die Marktwirtschaft gibt wird darüber gestritten ob der Staat eingreifen soll oder nicht.ich glaub diese Frage werden wir hier in diesem Forum nicht klären können,aber überleg mal wieviele Mitarbeiter die bei Opel beschäftigt waren,bei einem Zusammenbruch arbeitslos geworden wären...udn wer bezahlt das dann?genau WIR.also zumindest die arbeitende Bevölkerung.irgendwann reichen die Beiträge für die Arbeitslosenversicherung nicht mehr aus um die Arbeitslosen zu finanzieren udn die müssen erhöht werden.sodass die arbeitende Bevölkerung weniger Geld in den Taschen hat.und das will auch keiner.von daher ist der Staat immer dabei eine Spagat zu machen zwischen Massenarbeitslosigkeit abfangen udn nicht eingreifen bei betrieblichen Krisen...ich denke bei Opel(inkl.Zulieferfirmen udn Verkaufshäuser) war es richtig vom Staat einzugreifen um nicht zusätzlich zehntausende neue Arbeitslose zu bekommen...
> und auch das streichen der Mittel bei Arbeitslosen find ich bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt gerechtfertigt.denn es muss auch wieder ein Anreiz geschaffen werden sich Arbeit zu suchen.ich weiss das es schwierig ist ein Job zu bekommen,aber es kann nicht angehen das man teilweise besser fährt sich arbeitslos zu melden als beispielsweise ne 30 Std-Stelle anzunehmen.kommt oft genug vor das eine Familie schlechter lebt, in der ein Familienmitglied oder beide arbeitstätig sind, als eine komplett arbeitslose Familie...



schuldenbelastung...wo die wohl her kommt?

ich habe eine reihe von gründen gefunden:

1. regierungen (alle regierungen der letzten 25-30 jahre!) - da regieren leute die berufe haben wie: anwalt, lehrer, beamter etc. - anstatt das sicher gestellt wird das so positionen wie finanzminister und wirtschaftsminister von leuten belegt werden die schon einmal ein unternehmen (ein großes noch dazu - groß währe mit über 1000 beschäftigten für mich) geleitet hat (ich meine ein staat ist ein unternehmen bzw. eigentlich eine körperschaft des öffentlichen rechts (d.h. ein unternehmen ohne absicht gewinn zu erzielen!)

2. wiedervereinigung (nein ich hasse die ostdeutschen nicht - nur hätte man dem ganzen nach dem zusammenbruch der dortigen regierung nicht gleich stattgeben dürfen, sondern erst einmal hätte man 2 staaten bestehen lassen sollen (bis die ex-DDR saniert gewesen währe und nicht wie sie es gemacht haben: sie haben uns nicht gefragt ob wir das wollen (ok ich selbst währe nicht in der lage gewesen das zu beantworten damals....war 4 jahre alt es es passiert ist) und dann haben sie uns auch noch für die "tolle" idee die der herr kohl (dieses A.R.S.C.H.L.O.C.H) hatte (der hat es eh nur gemacht um seine machtposition zu sichern (es standen WAHLEN an)) bezahlen lassen (SOLI - finde ich total unfair das - wir bezahlen immer für dinge die wir nicht verbrochen bzw. verschuldet haben

3. steuern - ich bin schon fast so weit dem staat das recht ab zu erkennen solche zu erheben. ich währe eher dafür das für jede staatliche leistung (ausser BILDUNG) gebühren anfallen und der staat sich so finanziert.
auch kann kein aufschwung kommen wenn sie dauernd an der steuerschraube drehen und das steuerrecht nicht mal vereinfachen (so was sollte auf maximal 20 seiten A4 passen und nicht hunderte seiten in einem dummen steuerrechtsbuch füllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. zuwanderer (wiederrum: ich bin nicht ausländerfeindlich (hell - englisch war mein bestes schulfach und ich fahre gerne ins ausland)):
wir geben ihnen (z.B. spätaussiedlern) geld (rente z.B. obwohl diese personen nie in die rentenkasse einbezahlt haben) und leistungen obwohl diese nie vorher bei uns etwas geleistet haben.

5. internationale hilfe: wir haben im eigenen land schulden noch und nöcher und leisten uns dann so sachen wie:

griechenland hilfe, erdbebenopfer hilfe am ADW und so weiter (finde sowas sollte der staat nicht machen, wer privat spenden bzw. helfen will der soll das dürfen (und möglichkeiten haben das z.B. bei der steuer angerechnet zu bekommen))

auch zahlen wir mehr EU-Beiträge als wir subventionen kriegen (bin von dem "verein" (also der EU) nicht wirklich überzeugt, da sie viel zu bürokratisch ist und eine art zusatz-regierung ist zu der die man schon im eigenen land hat und weil sie eben viel geld kostet...währe dafür das wir wie die briten (durch MARGRET THATCHER) rabatt kriegen sollen, sind immerhin das größte EU-Land soweit ich weiß (auch von der bevölkerung her))

6. diäten (ok ein kleiner punkt, aber: mit welchem recht legen diese heinis da oben ihr eigenes gehalt fest? - sagen wir es so, es mag rein rechtlich ok sein, aber gerecht ist es NICHT)

7. wirwar bei krankenkassen und so (bei mir gäbe es maximal 4 Krankenkassen (die privaten nicht gerechnet)...eine für angestellte, eine für handwerker, eine für dienstleistendes "gewerbe" (von der hebamme bis zur nutte würde hier rein kommen) und eine für die beamten (die müssen sich ja halb selber versichern soweit ich weis))
unter "und so" falle alle überzähligen verwaltungsapparate die keiner braucht und mehr bürokratie produzieren als man braucht

8. ausgabenpolitik: rentenkasse leer? schuldenberge? subventionen die keiner braucht aber doch jeder der sie kriegt mitnimmt? - wer hat sich denn da die letzten jahrzehnte immer wieder drin bedient?.....nachtigall ich hör dir trapsen....im ernst: wenn geld da war wurde es verschleudert (hätten mal was anlegen sollen wie das der normale bürger auch tut!!!!)

9. firmenfeindliche politik: warum gehen viele firmen wohl ins ausland? - hier ein paar gründe (habe sogar mit bekannten geredet die eigene firmen in den familien haben):

- bürokratie (eine baugenehmigung hier in germany: 1 jahr und länger - in österreich z.B. ein paar wochen bis wenige monate)
- steuern
- unatraktive standorte (in österreich wiederrum: technologie parks, mit sehr guten internet anbindungen (hier in deutschland, anbindungen im vergleich: schlecht!) etc.)
...

10. familienfeindliche politik:
wenn man sich unser - scheiß - rentensystem anschaut (jeder hätte wissen müssen, schon ende der 60er, das das irgendwann CRASHT) und dann guckt, geburtenrate, arbeitnehmer und rentner, dann wird einem schlecht.
eigentlich sollte es eine PYRAMIDE sein, wenige rentner oben, mehr arbeitnehmer und viele kinder - leider ist die pyramide bei uns umgedreht! - warum?

weil unser staat kinderfeindlich ist (ja ich meine das so wie ich es sage):

es gibt - immer noch - zu wenige möglichkeiten familie zu haben und genau so erfolgreich (beruflich wie privat) zu sein wie jemand der auf den ganzen "tand" - den eine familie darstellt - verzichtet.

vor allem weil kinderbetreuung immer noch teuer ist und es meist keinen anspruch gibt

weil man nicht unterstützt wird (toll elterngeld, aber mal beispiel: wir haben eine studentin, sie ist verheiratet und will ein kind - noch während des studiums....geht in die meisten fällen nicht (oder falls doch nur unter gewaltigen einschnitten) es geht vor allem nicht, weil man mit dem "kindergeld" das kind nicht mal ernähren könnte (geschweige denn kleidung und spielzeug kaufen kann).

auch denken viele Arbeitgeber noch falsch - frauen werden schlechter bezahlt als männer (das sage ich ALS MANN - und ich finde es ehrlich gesagt fallsch), werden oft nicht eingestellt - könnten ja schwanger werden...sicher rein wirtschaftlich ist das schlecht, aber über kurz oder lang ist die geburtenrate ein PROBLEM - wer soll den staat noch finanzieren wenn weniger Arbeitnehmer da sind, weil sie nicht gebohren worden sind?...gar keiner....deutschland ist echt ein sinkendes SCHIFF....wird über kurz oder lang zeit hier ab zu hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....könnte noch mehr aufzählen (investitionen in bildung und wissenschaft z.b. die man ja wegen SPAAREN...jetzt, am ende der krise...idioten, eigentlich müssten sie jetzt INVESTIEREN...net spaaren...wir machen uns die krise noch selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - affenzirkus in berlin....die können froh sein das man cruise missiles net so einfach erwerben/stehlen kann (nicht das ich für mord eintrete, aber anders treten die nicht ab...und wenn doch: die die nach kommen sind auch net besser, deshalb währe ein reichstag der während ner plenarsitzung in die luft fliegt eine richtig schöne wahrnung für die damen und herren die sich politiker schimpfen.

mfg LAX
ps: bin auch gegen die griechenland hilfe so wie sie ist (hätte denen statt ner bürgschaft ne "hypothek" angeboten - wenn sie nicht zahlen kriegen wir einen teil von deren INSELN - das währe mal was gewesen!)


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juni 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> die können froh sein das man cruise missiles net so einfach erwerben/stehlen kann (nicht das ich für mord eintrete, aber anders treten die nicht ab...und wenn doch: die die nach kommen sind auch net besser, deshalb währe ein reichstag der während ner plenarsitzung in die luft fliegt eine richtig schöne wahrnung für die damen und herren die sich politiker schimpfen.



Ach und du meinst, wenn die kaputt sind wird es besser? Nachdenken mein Freund... die werden GEWÄHLT vom VOLK und nicht ernannt... das Problem ist das Volk und nicht die Politiker...


----------



## Laxera (16. Juni 2010)

jein - zum teil hast du ja recht, aber:

in den jahren die sie regieren dürfen finde KEINE kontrolle durch das volk statt (und auch danach kann man einen politiker wie kohl, oder auch schröder und die anderen nicht für ihre scheiße haftbar machen), was total falsch ist (müsste da ein organ geben, das das volk anrufen kann (nein kein gericht, eher sowas wie einen ausschuss der genau den aufbau des volkes wiederspiegelt (nicht wie der bundestag in dem nur (naja fast) anwälte, lehrer und beamte sitzen und kaum "normale" arbeitnehmer!) und der nur dann - per los gebildet wird, wenn er angerufen wird (zum anrufen sollten aber viele stimmen (100000 z.B.) nötig sein!) und dessen mitglieder nur für diese eine sitzung da drin sitzen - woher man die daten dafür bekommt? einwohnermeldeämter und die steuerbehörden)

solange wir irgendwelche leute, die uns belügen (wahlversprechen net einhalten - oder gar dreist das gegenteil davon machen) ran lassen - müssen (wir können nicht mal die gesetze ändern die zu sowas führen) - über die das volk dann KEINERLEI kontrolle hat, ist dieses system fast schlimmer als ne diktatur IMHO (da weiß ich wenigstens das man mich belügt, betrügt und ausbeutet - und das ist wenigstens ehrlich, was unser system nicht ist!)

mfg LAX


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juni 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> ps: bin auch gegen die griechenland hilfe so wie sie ist (hätte denen statt ner bürgschaft ne "hypothek" angeboten - wenn sie nicht zahlen kriegen wir einen teil von deren INSELN - das währe mal was gewesen!)




also in dem Text den du hier geschrieben hast steckt schon die eine oder andere Wahrheit und ist sehr viel besser ausgedrückt als dein Text bei den GEZ-Gebühren.aber trotzdem gehst du ein klein wenig blauäugig an die Dinge ran...
nichstdestotrotz finde ich dein Vorschlag mit der Hypothek und den Inseln abtreten echt gar nicht schlecht...im Ernst...da wir eh kein Cent mehr wiedersehen von den Geldern könnten wir so wenigstens an deren Umsatz mitbeteiligt werden...so wie bei einer Firmenübernahme....


----------



## Manowar (16. Juni 2010)

Die wurden doch vorher drum gebeten, einfach ein paar ihrer Inseln zu verkaufen. Das wollten sie aber auf keinen Fall tun


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juni 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Die wurden doch vorher drum gebeten, einfach ein paar ihrer Inseln zu verkaufen. Das wollten sie aber auf keinen Fall tun




ja und genau das ärgert mich auch an der ganzen Sache:die Griechen fordern ständig nur udn beschimpfen uns sogar, weil wir nicht SOFORT gezahlt haben,aber bei einer Gegenleistung,die durchaus angebracht gewesen wäre, stellen sie sich stur...aber damit scheint man ja auch durchzukommen...


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juni 2010)

Zur Griechenland - Hilfe wollt ich auch noch sagen, ich denke nicht, dass sie den Kredit zurück zahlen werden/können.
Griechenland ist ja auch durch getürckte Finanzberichte zur EU dazu gekommen, sprich sie sind nun seit mehreren Jahren schon in Schieflage und wie die Demonstrationen bewiesen haben, sind sie auch nicht sonderlich an Einsparungen interessiert.

Vermutlich ist der Kredit schon als Abschreibungsobjekt in die Planungen der nächsten Jahre mit eingeflossen?!
Und was soll auch schon passieren, wenn Griechenland den Kredit nicht begleichen kann?
Wie könnte das Szenario aussehen? Griechenland wird unter den anderen EU - Staaten aufgeteilt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
P.S.
@ Lax, der andere Text (GEZ) war viel lustiger ^^diesmal sind keine Hexen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juni 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> jein - zum teil hast du ja recht, aber:



Ich habe nicht nur zum Teil recht...

Aus einem Haufen Scheiße kann nur Scheiße kommen... denk mal drüber nach... Solange Ahnungslose, Leicht Manipulierbare, der Realität ungefähr soweit zugewandte, wie die Rückseite des Mondes zur Erde, Voller Dummheiten steckende, Blauäugige Attrappen und jämmerliche Kopien eines Menschlichen Wesens etwa 99,999% der weltweiten Bevölkerung ausmachen... kann da nicht unbedingt was tolles rauskommen... egal wie sehr du dich in Rage redest und wie sehr du endlich mal jemanden der eine andere Meinung hat blutigst umbringen willst, das wird nichts ändern...

Aber man kann dir helfen, ziehe in die USA, kauf ein Grundstück und warte bis einer Unbefugt selbiges betritt, dann kannst du dich endlich mal wirklich ausleben!


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Solange Ahnungslose, Leicht Manipulierbare, der Realität ungefähr soweit zugewandte, wie die Rückseite des Mondes zur Erde, Voller Dummheiten steckende, Blauäugige Attrappen und jämmerliche Kopien eines Menschlichen Wesens etwa 99,999% der weltweiten Bevölkerung ausmachen... kann da nicht unbedingt was tolles rauskommen...




zum Glück wirst du ja Lehrer


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juni 2010)

Irgendwer muss ja aufräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Aus einem Haufen Scheiße kann nur Scheiße kommen... denk mal drüber nach... Solange Ahnungslose, Leicht Manipulierbare, der Realität ungefähr soweit zugewandte, wie die Rückseite des Mondes zur Erde, Voller Dummheiten steckende, Blauäugige Attrappen und jämmerliche Kopien eines Menschlichen Wesens etwa 99,999% der weltweiten Bevölkerung ausmachen... kann da nicht unbedingt was tolles rauskommen... egal wie sehr du dich in Rage redest und wie sehr du endlich mal jemanden der eine andere Meinung hat blutigst umbringen willst, das wird nichts ändern...


Auch wenn ich weiss was du sagen willst, was mir bei solchen Bemerkungen immer sauer aufstößt ist der implizierte Überlegenheitsgedanke.
99% sind Affen, ich gehöre selbstverständlich nicht dazu, also bin ich was besseres und dem meisten Mitmenschen überlegen.

hmmm....


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juni 2010)

Mit dem Überlegenen Rest meine ich eigentlich Neugeborene und Kleinkinder... freilich war diese Prozentuale Angabe nur figurativ gesehen, ich könnte natürlich auch bis morgen oder so die exakten Prozentangaben heraussuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin weißgottnicht fehlerfrei und ich falle viel zu oft auf schöne Augen inklusive Wimpernschlag rein... Ich bin aber auch nur ein Mensch und unsere Rasse ist alles andere als Vollkommen... ich hab vielleicht nur den Vorteil, dass ich dies weiß und akzeptiere, während fast alle anderen dies verleugnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin aber auch nur ein Mensch und unsere Rasse ist alles andere als Vollkommen... ich hab vielleicht nur den Vorteil, dass ich dies weiß und akzeptiere, während fast alle anderen dies verleugnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hört sich doch schon ganz anders an, als "Ahnungslos, voll Dummheit, lächerliche Kopien von Menschen", oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das hört sich doch schon ganz anders an, als "Ahnungslos, voll Dummheit, lächerliche Kopien von Menschen", oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist aber weit weniger Exakt und Korrekt... außerdem hat es ungefähr den selben Eindruck als wenn man Versucht einen Großbrand mit feuchten Tüchern zu löschen, wenn du verstehst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (16. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ja und genau das ärgert mich auch an der ganzen Sache:die Griechen fordern ständig nur udn beschimpfen uns sogar, weil wir nicht SOFORT gezahlt haben,aber bei einer Gegenleistung,die durchaus angebracht gewesen wäre, stellen sie sich stur...aber damit scheint man ja auch durchzukommen...



Das wurde von der Deutschen Regierung garnicht verlangt und stand nie zur debatte.
Sowas zu verlangen ist einfach nur Arm und überhaupt nicht sinnvoll.
Soll der Bund nun paar Hundert km² abgeben? Als gegenleistung für die über 1,5 Billionen Euro Schulden?
Schon bei dem gedanken würden die meisten Deutschen durchdrehen und sowas von einem anderen Land zu verlangen ist das letzte.

Und was Deutschland und besonders Merkel abgezogen hat war daneben und das steht garnicht zur Debatte.
Wir sprechen hier von einem beinhahe zusammenbruch einer Industrienation das wieder hinzubekommen hätte hunderte von Milliarden gekostet.
Deutschland ist mit abstand der größte Profiteur der EU und Merkel hat die ganze Sache nur in die länge gezogen und sonst nichts.
Sie wollte vor der Deutschen Bevölkerung gut dastehen aber hat Deutschland damit zurzeit in der EU isoliert weil keiner mehr bock auf diese ständige und idiotische Blockadehaltung hat.

Und zurzeit hat die Griechenlandhilfe garnichts für Deutschland gekostet und wenn sich die Griechische Wirtschaft wieder erholt und die Rückzahlung fällig wird hat Deutschland kräftig daran verdient...wie jedes andere Land der Eurozone.
Es gab zu der hilfe schlichtweg keine Alternative denn die folge kosten wäre um ein vielfaches höher gewesen...aber das juckt ja 80% der Deutschen nicht weil sie sich nicht annähernd mit dem Thema beschäftigen sondern immer mit ihren Stammtischreden kommen.


----------



## Laxera (21. Juni 2010)

hm - muss ich mich nochmal äussern:

ich hätte nix dagegen wenn der "bund" etwas von seinem gebiet abgeben würde (wenn deutschland dafür komplett schuldefrei währe? - kein problem, zumindest nicht mein problem (oder anders gesagt: ich hätte kein problem damit - solange sie was hergeben was nicht in privatbesitz ist (d.h. solange sie niemanden enteignen) fände ich das sogar gut.)

mfg LAX
ps: anmerkung - sie sollten nur reinschreiben das falls das gebiet verkauft werden sollte deutschland ein "vorkaufsrecht" bekommt (d.h. wenn wieder geld da ist sollte das gebiet zurückgekauft werden können und wenn es jahrzehnte dauert und man es scheibchenweise macht....
pps: und ja, meine ansichten mögen ab und an radikal sein, aber lieber radikale ideen die funktionieren als ewig um die heiße scheiße rum zu reden oder? (so wie die politiker das machen.... - allein deshalb geht hier in germany so oft nix vorran, um den heißen scheiß rumreden (bisser kalt ist - und dann halbgare lösungen ausspucken) oder gleich schnellschüsse die mies sind....und egal welches davon kommt, man kann sich sicher sein, das es in der bürokratie ersäuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

